

Nokia increases layoffs to 2600, preps life after Symbian OS - chailatte
http://www.knowyourmobile.com/blog/694534/nokia_increases_layoffs_to_2600.html

======
samstokes
The only factual content in this article is the number of layoffs. The rest is
speculation and opinion. In particular, this is nothing to do with "life after
Symbian OS". Symbian is in fact getting some heavy development in the new
year: <http://mashable.com/2010/12/14/nokia-symbian-2011/>

